# Possible lame lamb???



## Kasey (Feb 18, 2019)

I had a ewe give birth recently to 2 lambs, one I had to bring in and bottle feed due to its leg being broken (possibly by being stepped on) everything has been going well, she has a cast on the broken leg and has been eating well. About 2 days ago though, she suddenly hasn’t been able to stand. She tried to but simply can’t due to her front right leg going lame. I checked for any breaks, or injury, but none can be seen or felt.

She is still eating fine, and is now starting to nibble on hay. I’ve been giving her peneciline to help with what has been happening. Any idea on what it could be?? Any idea on how I can help her?


----------

